# Stihl ms 270 or jonsered cs 2255



## hodag12 (Oct 26, 2009)

Looking for new saw. For what I need and want to do, I have it narrowed down to the stihl ms 270 or the jonsered cs 2255. Which one? I can get the stihl for $25 less but something is telling me the jonsered is one heck of a saw. Havent bought one for 12 years so now that I have a woodburner I plan on cutting 3 - 4 cords per year. Nothing really big but nonetheless alot more cutting. Thanks


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Site.

I don't know a whole lot about that Jonsered, but it is 5 cc bigger and about a pound heavier than the 270. I think to be comparing apples to apples you should be looking at the 280 (which weighs the same as the 270). But it is more $.

I'd flip a coin and have it land near your best dealer. Both saws will serve you well for your cutting needs. People here really like the 270. I think it would do best with a .325 16" bar.


----------



## mikefunaro (Oct 26, 2009)

Jonsered 2255 is husky 455 rancher. Closer to an ms 290 than a 270. A 270 is closer to a jonsy 2152 or something like that. 

Like the others said, it's a coin toss. You do hear good things about the 270s though.


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 26, 2009)

i had a ms280 with a 20'' bar it was a darn good saw.... it used to be yo2001's


----------



## mikefunaro (Oct 26, 2009)

The 2255 will likely have maybe a little more grunt. 2255 also has the external clutch, which is a bit of a PITA. I would normally pick a husky/jonsered over a stihl because of the antivibe, but since the 270 has a modern AV system, the 255 doesn't have an advantage there. 2255 does have air injection though. 

I was always amazed and how sort of elongated the 270 and 280 powerhead seemed. I guess this might make the saw better for limbing or something? Anyways, the 2255 also has the straight handlebar, I'd try to handle both and see which one you prefer to work with.


----------



## sthomas77 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just bought a 270 a few weeks ago...I cut about the same. It is a second saw to my 015..im running a 20" bar. Its been a great saw...comfortable and with the AV system, its very smooth. Its also got some air rerouting switch for better running in cold weather. Plus, mine would bog a little when hot, brought it back to the dealer...no problems...took care of me right away. So, I vote for the stihl!


----------



## dancan (Oct 26, 2009)

The neighbor has a 270 , he bought it from a rental company about 6 years ago , has gotten nothing but good service from the saw (cuts at least 4 full cord a year) .
I bought a well used ms280 pulp saw for a back up saw , had pioneerguy600 go over it , used it once ,was impressed with the power and liked it alot , lent it to a friend two months ago who said he liked the way it worked and I haven't set eyes on it since  .I have since bought some 270/280 parts to build another .
I can't compare to the husky because I only have a Jred 2171 but was very happy with the 270 with the 16" 325 .


----------



## Wild Knight (Oct 26, 2009)

You won't regret the 270. Get it!


----------



## dwinch53 (Oct 26, 2009)

sthomas77 said:


> I just bought a 270 a few weeks ago...I cut about the same. It is a second saw to my 015..im running a 20" bar. Its been a great saw...comfortable and with the AV system, its very smooth. Its also got some air rerouting switch for better running in cold weather. Plus, mine would bog a little when hot, brought it back to the dealer...no problems...took care of me right away. So, I vote for the stihl!



What made it bog down?? thanx Dan


----------



## logging22 (Oct 26, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> You won't regret the 270. Get it!



+1 Go with the Stihl.


----------



## sthomas77 (Oct 26, 2009)

@Dan: Honestly, Im not sure. The guy first said that it wasn't responding to adjustments of the low screw, but then said it just needed to be adjusted. In the end, it was running pretty good on Sunday.


----------



## banjobart (Oct 27, 2009)

I vote for the 270, a best buy in chainsaws at $399. I had one that was a great saw. Open up the muffler opening a bit with a Dremel, no need to take the muffler apart. Now I have a 280 which is good, too, but it costs $100 more. (I got a deal on mine.)


----------



## john damps (Oct 11, 2015)

hodag12 said:


> Looking for new saw. For what I need and want to do, I have it narrowed down to the stihl ms 270 or the jonsered cs 2255. Which one? I can get the stihl for $25 less but something is telling me the jonsered is one heck of a saw. Havent bought one for 12 years so now that I have a woodburner I plan on cutting 3 - 4 cords per year. Nothing really big but nonetheless alot more cutting. Thanks


take the JONSERED 2255 I HAVE BOTH THE SIHL AND SRED THEE 2255 COULD EASLY BE A LOGGERS SAW, I CUT 2 FULL CORD TODAY , BRAND NEW TODAY, I NEVER HAD TO SHAPEN SAW, CUTS BEUTIFUL,stihl even though I bought a 391[because I like the dealer] don't make them like they used too, ill take a clean 039super over the 391,it is good on fuel.


----------



## john damps (Oct 11, 2015)

stihlboy said:


> i had a ms280 with a 20'' bar it was a darn good saw.... it used to be yo2001's


YOU NOTICE STIHL FAITHFULL ALWAYS TALK ABOUT A SAW THEY OWNED 20-30-YEARS AGO.HUSKY SRED-ECHO KICK THEIR ASS IN 99% OF THE TIME,IF YOU ONLY DRIVE A CHEVY, YOULL NEVER KNOW HOW NIVE A DESIEL DODGE,AND I HAVE 3 CHEVY AND A 44.7 4X4 DAKOTA,I USE FOR THE WOODS,ALSO I HAULED A TEREX 60 SKID STEER, NEVER HAD ANY ISSUES,IM GLAD I TRIED A 4.7 DAKOTA, AMD OFF ROAD WOW, ITS LIKE A RINO,DONT BE CLOSED MINDED


----------

